# I am SOOOOOO PISSSSSSSED OFFFFF!



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

I am SOOOOOOOO PiSSSSSSSED OFFFF  I could     never mind that word might get me into trouble..
I have a friend that been out of jail for 4 yr and met him through my Hep C group and he seems to be on the UP AND UP on things and we became friends and over time we became Good friends and I would kick him down from time time with local weed and I started to wonder about a few things.
1 No girlfriends 
2 Never talked about females
3 He always talked about why he went to jail  )Growing Mj he said
4 I was thinking he might be gay 

We got to talking about growing our own MJ and here I thought I was Getting a Good friends To a share each other grow and have fun growing and I going to help him get set up and yes he seen my 2 females grow..Ops  

I was going through wwwmeganslaw.ca.gov last night and I put in my friends name and there it was right there I was looking at his ***** Mug and I Fell back into my chair.
I want to CUZ On Here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I am SOOOO Hurt that I do know what I going to do except CUT Him LOOOSE as a Friend.. 
There is a Violation on him that megan laws is saying and that is because he didn't let them know he has Moved.

After seeing that I thought to myself that i better do a check on other friends around too..
Should I pull all my plant up now and quite for a while, or should I tell him that I pulled them up because the cop were to lose for comfort ( LIE ) 



Would u turn the check or turn him in?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 8, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> yes he seen my 2 females grow..Ops


 
Weigh the consequences man. IF you shut him off, (as you should), AND he decides to get pissed off about it, then you might be in jail or on probation for a long time yourself.

He can use you as a bargaining chip. "Hey, if I turn in a MJ grower, will you cut me some slack this one time?"

Of course, he may not. The risk factor there is what you have to decide on.

Jeeeezzzzz man, breaking rule number 1 gets people into an awful lot of trouble.

RULE NUMBER 1

NEVER, NEVER, NEVER TELL ANYONE ABOUT YOUR GROW.

(It backfires more than anyone ever expects)

Thank you for swallowing your pride and telling all of us about this terrible thing. By doing so, you've provided yet another example of why rule number 1 should never be ignored.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2008)

Dunno Flyinghigh, guess it all depends on what he did, and if you believe that people can change. I personally think that people can change but I wouldn't be prepared to take that chance, as I have a young child.

Maybe he's a regular guy who messed up, saw the error of his ways and just wants to live the rest of his life peacefully smokin weed, maybe he aint. Maybe he was innocent.

If it were me, I would certainly confront him about it and see how he reacts.
If he's in violation because he is not where he is supposed to be, i don't think you need to worry about him talking about your grow (if he doesn't get caught)


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

Man that bites the big one bad. Not only did he build a freindship on a lie, but now you have to worry about these things. IMO id wait till you get your harvest on and then do a tear down of the grow and do what you feel is best, If theres a reward for info that may be of some consulation for the deciete that he created. Or just do like you said and cut the turd loose with a lie about having to stop growing and move on. Wither way man you will have the support and love of many ture friends here on the forum.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

man thats weird.. so this site is only about sex offenders?

I'd have to agree with what runby said man. It could go horrible but it could be ok. Talk to him about it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Weigh the consequences man. IF you shut him off, (as you should), AND he decides to get pissed off about it, then you might be in jail or on probation for a long time yourself.
> 
> He can use you as a bargaining chip. "Hey, if I turn in a MJ grower, will you cut me some slack this one time?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Dunno Flyinghigh, guess it all depends on what he did, and if you believe that people can change. I personally think that people can change but I wouldn't be prepared to take that chance, as I have a young child.
> 
> Maybe he's a regular guy who messed up, saw the error of his ways and just wants to live the rest of his life peacefully smokin weed, maybe he aint. Maybe he was innocent.
> 
> ...


 
Depends on what he did?  
RH would u be his friend if he has change and just found out he a molestor?

I am going to confront him about it !!! What happen will happen.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2008)

> RH would u be his friend if he has change and just found out he a molestor?



As I said Flyinghigh, I am a father, and when I hear of some of the bad things done to kids, it turns my stomach. A strong part of me would like to get hold of these people and get "yo medieval on their asses with a blowtorch and pliers"

It's easy for me to sit here all "idealistic", after having a smoke believing that people can change. A lot don't. I'm trying to look at the positive side. What Potus said is also very true.

See what he has to say ... best of luck


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Man that bites the big one bad. Not only did he build a freindship on a lie, but now you have to worry about these things. IMO id wait till you get your harvest on and then do a tear down of the grow and do what you feel is best, If theres a reward for info that may be of some consulation for the deciete that he created. Or just do like you said and cut the turd loose with a lie about having to stop growing and move on. Wither way man you will have the support and love of many ture friends here on the forum.


 

I might just wait til the grow done and then cut him loose and LIE to him like our friendship is a lie..
This isn't going to go well with the wife !!!! 
She has been Molested in every way Possiable when she was very young and she was married once but her X was the same way with her in some ways and she has 2 wonderful kids from him and when I came into the pix she HATED MEN and I change her ways of thinking to some what and we got married and here it is 16 yr later and 5 Grand kids later and I would do anything for her kids and they do the same for me!!  Her kids look at me as there Father then there real dad..
When she hears about this she going to flip and let me know to cut him loose to as a friend and I KNOW she wouldn't want him back into this house ever again........

Can't Judge a person tell u find out !!! 

This is all SCREWED UP !!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2008)

After hearing what you've just said Flyinghigh, he gotta go !


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 8, 2008)

One more Lost Sole in life..
Not only did I find him in the list I also found 3 more that I had come across over the yr that I am not friends with but I do Know them !
I just want to cut there Ding Dong OFF and say u will Never hurt another kid !!


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

I have kids and the idea of any kind of child abuse turns my stomach.

Personally friend or no friend, i'd tie him to a chair and pull out his finger and toe nails with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 8, 2008)

Yo Ho Flyinghigh,

  I agree with what POTUS has said about tell no-one, and of coarse now you have to watch your back cowboy.
 There are things that people do that are really stupid, like robbing a store or a bank. Sometimes a person makes a bad mistake in a fight, like foolishly pulling a knife. There are crimes of all sorts being commited for all kinds of different reasons.

  A very long time ago, if a man killed another by accident in a stupid fight, he could flee to certain locations where he was deemed safe, and he could be forgiven since it was not pre-meditated, and occured in the heat of a battle.

*BUT !!!* There are certain crimes that cannot, and should not be let go of easily. A man who molests a child for his own sexual pleasure is not a man !! He has trespassed into an area that is forbidden, and shows that he no longer cares for anyone,  or anything other than his sexual pleasure at some childs expense. This is an aborant behavior, and I personnally would recommend that you seperate yourself and your good heart from this deviant. At the very minimum he poses a potential threat to your family and those who are too young to fend him off. 

 Remember that he did this to himself, he is burned because of what he has done. It would have been easier to forgive him had he commited murder.

  Most folks have no clue as to the real damage that goes along with his action, This memory will affect who he did this too,  and even to an extended degree the other family members. If he did this to a female she will likely have issues with trusting men, and what will happen with her future husband and her?  If it was a young male, how screwed up will he be ?
  Think about the hurt you feel, and ask yourself if you would do such a thing to a child ?  There are some rules and laws that we have created that are good, and are designed with our best interests at hand.

  As a father myself, I know without question that I could not and would not allow him to live had he done this to my daughter.
 To be absolutly honest about it,  I'm not sure that I could refrain from going mid-evil myself, and this is a terrible way to think.

  Sorry that you got hurt bro. It is not often that we run into someone that we feel comfortable allowing into our lives. Good friends are few and far between. Protect and shelter your family, know where to draw the lines.

  If you are a good heart, then sooner or later the good Lord will set someone into your path to meet, and then perhaps you guys can find a way to begin a friend relationship that can blossom. Don't let the hurt eat you up, move on with life, and let him pay his penalties. Remember he knew the cost, and the damage that he was causing ahead of time, that's why they try to hide their actions. A person that respects others as well as themselves and does good to others never needs to hide in shame.

   One last thing for you to consider. Remember that the system does not place these violaters into the main stream of prison to serve out their punishment because the others would take his life before he could blink. That speaks pretty loudly about the sin this fellow committed don't ya think ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2008)

I have no advice.  But I am sorry things turned out the way they did.  Good luck with all of it.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 8, 2008)

hi flying i so do understand how  the wife would react.... when i was a child i was molested bye so many guys.... it started when i was 4 years old... it wasnt my parents but it was thier friends long story but  my mom work 3rd shift and my dad was a drunk and at night when he would pass out then the molest would start... so i have a very stong HATE for anyone that thinks they need to child for thier sexual pleasure and i know ppl thinks that cutting off hiss wee wee is going to help....but  im hear to say they dont need thier wee wees to hurt thier victims...i hope all works out for your the grow.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 8, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that had to happen to you annscrib


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

Well its time to get a few of the skeletons out of my own closet  i was in a situation like this many moons ago and i went about it all the wrong way. Its been said on here that i have a shaded background too with he legal system. Needless to say i spent some time in one of my areas less fine vacation spots, just shy of 5 years to be precise.My offense was for taking matters into my own hands with one of these type of people. The person who was hurt was a 11 yr old girl who i had known nearly her entire life.She was molested and raped by a guy who had graduated in the same class as i did, he was supposed to be babysitting for my friends parents whose sister this was. At the time of the incident with the girl my friend and i were out on a trip to a famous county around these parts for its very good smoke. When we returned from out trip and learned of the news and found that the culprit was still at large, we formed a hunting party. Groups of 3 all went out and were looking for this guy and so were the police, I happened to find him first, one on one he and i went around and i beat the man so badly that he lost sight in one eye and his nose had to be reconstructed. We all make mistakes, and many of us pay for them and ruin what can be the rest of our lives with our choices, as i have done, and we pay for our mistakes too, even though we are still persecuted for the rest of our lives for it. In this case the whole friendship was built on a lie by him false pretenses where all he had to offer so you didn't see him for who he really is. Tell your wife the scoop then both of you can confront him together. See if he really (in your honest opinion) feels regret for what hes done in the past, and then let your best judgment decide on how you should or should not proceed in a continuing friendship or acquaintanceship with said individual. As for me and my past sure i feel regret for what ive done and i feel badly for the damage ive caused to the person in my past, but still to this day there is nothing that i would have done differently at the time and with the human feelings i had at the time. I have since seen the man who i hurt so badly and hes still the exact same shifless user of others he always has been from what ive seen and was told about while i was on my state paid vacation. Oh and for the charges that he faced for the rape, he was given 2 years suspended in leiu of what i had done to him and put on probation and counceling for 3 years. 2 months affter completing his probation he was arrested again for exposing himself to a group of young girls in a school parking lot, served a year and was released. I havent seen him since i ran into him shortly after his release from that, I made my apology to him and he just srugged it off like it wasnt important.

Sorry for the long rambeling post guys and gals but it had to be said.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 8, 2008)

theres has been to many days nights i have thought about what ive wanted to do to them animals (they not even worth calling a human) 
but  i know in my old age that  an eye for an eye just dont help much nothing just cause more problems for all
now i cant sit here and say i wouldnt do the same as dubbaman( my hats off to you not saying what you did was right but...)  if that had ever came my way so far in adult  age i've been lucky ,,,, everone tells me i live like a hermit crab and i,m sure its cause of them... but anytime i hear about a child  being molested i get so damn i mad   cause i know how that child life is can turn out... when i was 17 i had my 1st child thank god i lived with my mom because the 1st 3 months of that childs life i couldnt bathe or change his diapiers.. all them thoughts came back in a bad way  i was so scare that if i touched him that i would turn into one them animals... and i swore to myself when i had kids no one ever hurt them the way i was,,, well it toke my mom 3 months (with her there)to get me where i had felt comfortable with him...... it would depress me so bad i felt like a bad mother... but my mom and my therapist made me relize that it was my fears and that no way ever in me that would i hurt my child or any other child,,,, ok im done rambeling im srry all as you can tell this is a touchy thread for me


----------



## Fretless (Mar 9, 2008)

I lost a friend to this kind of evil.  An even closer friend than that, a roomate, friends with his family, practically brothers.  Though I'll never know what the real story was, my friend is gone, having fled.  No one knows where he went.
    I also saw an old college friend in the news a few years back for luring a girl to a hotel.  
   And, I have SEVERAL female friends who were molested.
   I don't know what to say man, this stuff is waaaay too common.  It's much more common, but similar to the serial killers and crazy gunmen.  People with severe mental illness that don't seek help until they lose themselves to the disease, and become worse than dead.

   Maybe not worry too hard on your 2 plant situation.  Can an allegation from a sex offender be used to get a warrant? Or would it?  Also, did you say he is in violation of it?  He's not going to the police to rat on your 2 plants when he is in violation of his sex offender status.  Sick in the head, but not stupid, after all that's why he didn't tell you.
   Maybe start a few vegetables or flowers, so you can pull a switcheroo just in case?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 9, 2008)

i agree people can change but where nonces are concerned i would not take the chance lifelong friend or not id tell him to get on his way before i did something i may regret.

nonces imo there is only one thing for them and its not castration i consider death penalty is the only solution and the same goes for rapists.

pkj


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 9, 2008)

Dude. I am a father to two girls both just hitting young adulthood. I would have served time with Dubbaman because I would have done what he did. I'm not mean or a fighter...but I would bring down the wrath of God beyond any perverts wildest imagination if this was done to one of my daughters and hope an insanity plea would get me off...and by the way, there would be no seeing him later just blinded in one eye.
What is sad as this is against my ethics, my profession, and mindset yet I would not let common sense prevail. Is this can affect a rational human this way this crime must be so heinous... 
Would I confront him...no in a word. Well that's for me because I couldn't handle his answers, most likely not truthful anyway...I think it's best to let him go and with the thoughts as you said that you had to get rid of your grow...just leave a week or so in between you telling him that and then dissing him. Sacrifice a plant if you had to and give it to him stating you were found out and gave the other away to another friend. This may cost you a plant but it will serve it's purpose and he'll believe you and give you piece of mind about growing...AND BY THE WAY... hate to say this but you deserve this loss, you were extremely stupid and broke rule #1...pay the price brother
:fid: 
I don't care if that MF cut off his right hand to show he's sorry...there are some things you don't let go, this is #1 of those. Like KK said, I'd rather heard he murdered someone...and in a way he has, poor child. 

:holysheep: I think nothing short of cutting his penis off and sticking it in his mouth and sowing his mouth shut would make me feel better about him...

Dude get rid of him, maybe give him a how to book on suicide, but there are no second chances for this or any other child violator out there. Once a dog has the taste for blood...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW so not a fun thread!!!
Oh well, keep it civil.
Tell ya what tho, Peeps that hurt children deserve worse than death. The emotional scars break the spirit of what coulda been a fine person. To see a broken spirit is nothing I EVER care to see again. To love someone that never could trust love is a hard thing and to know why the spirit broken is hell just like it is for the person who's spirit was broken. Kids have enough ahead of em that they should have these years to themselves...to be loved, nutured, and many many smiles. Not heavy crap to carry around. Childhood should be burden free IMO.
Keep it green and keep it happy. :farm:


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

This Is Completley Erelevent From Marijuana Plants,lol


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

For those that don't understand the situation, may I recommend a good film?

A Time to Kill (1996)

Very good film! More info on it at IMDb.


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 9, 2008)

Canna Man said:
			
		

> This Is Completley Erelevent From Marijuana Plants,lol


hiya canna man, umm, this is the coffee table, try to read the details of it on the forum list page...its all kewl, we all learn when we're new.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow Guys, u All have TOUCH My Heart !! Had tears !!

I confronted him today and Not face to Face because I didn't want to do what DM had done and I Don't need to go to Prison not at my age !!

I told him straight out on the phone that I seen his Pix on Meganslaw web sight and he didn't denie it in anyway and ran that same story to me again and I remember he had told me that when he was on parole he had 6 months down and was going through some bad time because of the parole and he gotten a prank phone calls one night and that had lead to some words change and star 89 and Mom had gotten on the phone and he said thing and didn't mom was there listenning to all of this and then there was a knock at the door for his arrest and the parole office didn't want to violate him over what these girl caused an so theDA picked it up an charged him with Annoy 647.6a and 6 months and that the only change he has on magenslaw and I am not for sure how they put it on papers but the law can look at it anyway.
I am Not for sure on all of this but I did ask him to get the paper work if he can to show me on how all this went down so I can have abetter undersanding of his charge !!
he also told me that if this would of happen a few weeks before meaganlaws came into effect it would of been just ANNOY phone call on his part for saying dirty words but since he was charged after the law he had to register as a sex offender each year and he has kept up with his court order and has his card is updated he make sure of that..
I told him there thing I WOULD NOT HAVE IN MY LIFE!!
1 Child Molestor 
2 Liers
3 Thiefs
4 Kindness for WeakNess
5 Rats
6 Anybody that Hits on my Wife
7 I have told him and any anybody that comes into my space that I have this BIG HOLE in the moutains and I showed them and don't have any problem in dumping to help fill the hole up and it can be done with out anybody Knowing !  

I also told my wife about it today and she asked all kinds of questions about his charge and she not for sure what to think right now and I am Not going to Push her and going to let it be for her til I can get these papers from him!

I want to take his word on what he told me that THIS Crap was over a prank phone call that gotten out of hand and that shouldn't gone that far as to be a regiseter sex offender... I need to talk with his sister on this matter with out him knowing intil after we have talked ... 

Also my wife said what Protus said !!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

I drank my coffee this morning when I posted this thread !!  
And we all talked about anything here !! 
Were Friends  :48:  That need little avise on matter like this!!

Keep It Real
Keep It Clean
Keep It Green


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2008)

Im sorry guys but I can not even begin to accept someone as a child molester. A guy I worked with got arrested last year for sleeping with a 14 year old (I think she was 14) and did his time, there was speculation that he was into younger girls too. I haven't talked to him, seen him, and refuse too. I do not believe in rehabilitation with crimes against children and women, I believe in letting the tax payers save some $$$ and digging a big hole.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I want to take his word on what he told me that THIS Crap was over a prank phone call that gotten out of hand and that shouldn't gone that far as to be a regiseter sex offender... I need to talk with his sister on this matter with out him knowing intil after we have talked ...
> Also my wife said what Protus said !!



I am pretty sure that a prank phone call will not land you as a registered sex offender. Rape and molestation will.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I want to take his word on what he told me that THIS Crap was over a prank phone call that gotten out of hand and that shouldn't gone that far as to be a regiseter sex offender... I need to talk with his sister on this matter with out him knowing intil after we have talked ...
> 
> Also my wife said what Protus said !!



Ok. so

if someone makes a prank call, on the telephone and says some dirty words even if its harrasment thats not sex offence is it, thats just harrasment, restraining order whatever, the parents would choose.

To get on the sex offenders list has to involve an act of sex offence.

Looking at underage porn or doing anything with underage or rape gets you there, these acts are "SEXUALY OFFENSIVE",  


Is making dirty phonecalls sexually offensive or just a nuisance?


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

contact these guys, ask them if he would be on the sex offenders list for that crime.

http://www.meganslaw.ca.gov/contact.aspx?lang=ENGLISH


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I want to take his word on what he told me that THIS Crap was over a prank phone call that gotten out of hand and that shouldn't gone that far as to be a regiseter sex offender... I need to talk with his sister on this matter with out him knowing intil after we have talked ...
> 
> Also my wife said what Protus said !!



The more I think about this sentence the more I want to scream at the top of my lungs. I hope by this you meant that you are confused but will not chance your family being affected by his actions. Sometimes the whole "foregive and forget" needs to be FORGOTTEN!! I am all about peace and love and all that crap but you need to remember that your family is priority number 1 and your friend just made the scumbag of the year award and has been moved wwwaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy down the list of priorities.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

Before i thought you were a bachelor, now i know you have a wife, 

THE DUDE GOTTA GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope he is telling you the truth. The reason I am hesitant to condemn the man is because years ago, back in school a good friend of mine had consenting sex with his girlfriend. Her folks heard back and all of a sudden she started calling rape. I was at the same party and she certainly was not raped. They left holding hands after coming from the bedroom.

It damn near destroyed his life. I would imagine that phonecalls of a sexual nature could be considered "sexual harrassment". Innocent people get convicted all the time.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I hope he is telling you the truth. The reason I am hesitant to condemn the man is because years ago, back in school a good friend of mine had consenting sex with his girlfriend. Her folks heard back and all of a sudden she started calling rape. I was at the same party and she certainly was not raped. They left holding hands after coming from the bedroom.
> 
> It damn near destroyed his life. I would imagine that phonecalls of a sexual nature could be considered "sexual harrassment". Innocent people get convicted all the time.


 
Truth ccan be stretch ! 
When talking wih him he didn't heistate on any words so and was com when talking with him..
Yea I knew a 1person gotten busted with a underage person but they called it Staute rape and that was the courts Call it and the parents wanted 1 degree rape but there kid back her boyfriend up all the way and he walked with just staute rape but the lesser charge of that and there different number that goes with Staute rape 1-6 I believe..

All of this is scary because of the Kids and wife past and I have to find more info on this..


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

It could be his standard story, it could be the truth but, if it was true, to what level would he have been making those phone calls to have even got there, its far fetched but it would have to be pretty bad to be more than just harrasment.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually thinking about it more, wouldn't you have to be convicted of something in a court of law to get on the offenders list, its a pretty serious list with pretty serious consequences should you be on it.

Is dirty phone calls something you could get convicted for?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Actually thinking about it more, wouldn't you have to be convicted of something in a court of law to get on the offenders list, its a pretty serious list with pretty serious consequences should you be on it.
> 
> Is dirty phone calls something you could get convicted for?


 
right right right !!  Once the courts got ur number and ur convicted and a person is offender and the only way to get that off is to get pardon or have money to fight with a lawyer try to get it off the list..

Can phone calls be something that can get a person a conviction ??
Yes it can and words can get u into trouble too and depends on what the conversation is all about and who ur talking to tooo, I know of people going to jail for making some what a threatening words and That was that.. Jail they go for a few months..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I hope he is telling you the truth. The reason I am hesitant to condemn the man is because years ago, back in school a good friend of mine had consenting sex with his girlfriend. Her folks heard back and all of a sudden she started calling rape. I was at the same party and she certainly was not raped. They left holding hands after coming from the bedroom.
> 
> It damn near destroyed his life. I would imagine that phonecalls of a sexual nature could be considered "sexual harrassment". Innocent people get convicted all the time.



No offense man but it is thinking like this that causes kids to get molested by their parents friends who are "really great guys" and they "never saw it coming" every fricin day. He HAS been convicted, went through trial, served his time, is on meghans list; gooooooooood chance he did it, and an even better chance he did it with his wanker and not a phone call.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> After seeing that I thought to myself that i better do a check on other friends around too..
> Should I pull all my plant up now and quite for a while, or should I tell him that I pulled them up because the cop were to lose for comfort ( LIE )


 If the police show up to your door they bettre have paperwork in hand to search your premisis. I would'nt really stress on that one

KNOW YOUR RIGHTS!!!!



			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Would u turn the check or turn him in?



That would all depend on the offense. If it is bad enough than certainly. 

We have waaay too many perverts in this country. 

"I just thought I'd let you know I'm Chris Hanson and I am doing a show with Dateline......"

Love it.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Ok. so
> 
> if someone makes a prank call, on the telephone and says some dirty words even if its harrasment thats not sex offence is it, thats just harrasment, restraining order whatever, the parents would choose.
> 
> ...



Not sure man I think you can be on the list for all the chat room stuff. I watched a program recently on tele where they posed as 14/15 year olds in chat rooms to catch offenders trying to lure youngsters. These guys hadn't actually done anything sexual but were most probably planning to.

I agree about your wife tho FlyingHigh, where she has been through such an awful ordeal she should be your main concern. I know its tough to lose a mate, but it would be so much harder if this guy got to her and drove her away or worse.

I feel for you man, hope it all works out. Just make sure you can do everything in your power to make sure he's safe, and until then, don't answer the door to him


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't have to worry to much I don't think because i don't let him come over to much and that just because I am not letting to many people into the yard because of the Dogs,  All our visit r at his house and friends house,  that because I live out in the country and he in town and Plus he don't have a car or anything he lost his lic do to a seizers  so he can't drive... that a Plus.
The only way he comes out to my house is that I pick him up and take him home and usually i know I am going back out later...

Yes I take great PRIDE in MY WIFES she comes FISRT and the same with our Grand Kids.!!! Over Anybody!!

Keep It Real 
Keep It Clean 
Keep It Green 
:48:


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Not sure man I think you can be on the list for all the chat room stuff. I watched a program recently on tele where they posed as 14/15 year olds in chat rooms to catch offenders trying to lure youngsters. These guys hadn't actually done anything sexual but were most probably planning to.


Would that make it ok?

Yeah your right, thats nothing


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Would that make it ok?
> 
> Yeah your right, thats nothing



No man thats def not all right. When i was a teen I used to talk in chat rooms and remember there just being SOOOOO many of these people constantly trying to talk to me and video conversations popping up all over the place with a guy feeling himself up. Maybe thats why I don't like Yahoo anymore. But all i'm saying is at least they didn't do anything physical to me like other people have. Most of these people aren't caught but they are still sex offenders.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 10, 2008)

Ive read this post from start to its fruition as it is at this moment and watched as people add to it, I do not condone any form of molestation, molestation can be any age, the molester is getting a power trip, ok, its sexual, its raw power dominating the situ at that time, the molester is of mental stability on par with stone, they will not change, the urge and desire they hold will never leave them, the only route to stopping their future crimes on the same matter is to not let the person have the chance, they have gone against all morals and not only stepped into the taboo arena, they strode in with vigour, in my eyes the only safe molester is a dead molester, frown upon me if you will, it is my thoughts and I will stand by them.

*Not sure man I think you can be on the list for all the chat room stuff. I watched a program recently on tele where they posed as 14/15 year olds in chat rooms to catch offenders trying to lure youngsters. These guys hadn't actually done anything sexual but were most probably planning to.*

This would have been engineered for the person to go further and further and would have been egged on by the people posing as a teenager, ok, the person may well have had something on his mind, but we all know how the system will let you drop yourself in the pool of crap before revealing themselves, im quite certain this thread still has more to run before it dies down.

I would have done what Dubb did, but in a dark silent place where only me and him stood face to face with no witnesses, my girls mean more to me than time inside and I would without a second thought give my life for them, you have my thumbs up Dubb, he would have been a non solved homicide if it was me in your shoes.

Ban me if you wish, I will not retract a word just typed.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

those are some good words HIE, well said.

On that program it was very mutual and the people posing as teens and kids were very neutural in their chat and it showed some of the conversations online and it was very shocking, but not stuff I hadn't seen before. People who had been molested through means of meeting up after having 'met' in online chat rooms were also interviewed (anonomously) and these were molested by the same people that these experts were trying to catch.

My heart goes out to all of those here that have been in these situations and it honestly does shock me reading through this entire thread at how many people here have been and know people close to them that have been molested. I really feel for you and cannot begin to understand how it feels.

Peace.


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I am SOOOOOOOO PiSSSSSSSED OFFFF I could never mind that word might get me into trouble..
> I have a friend that been out of jail for 4 yr and met him through my Hep C group and he seems to be on the UP AND UP on things and we became friends and over time we became Good friends and I would kick him down from time time with local weed and I started to wonder about a few things.
> 1 No girlfriends
> 2 Never talked about females
> ...


how do you not turn in a sex offender? he rapes children .. if you turn the othercheek you are aiding in another child being raped... do the right thing.. turn him in


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> how do you not turn in a sex offender? he rapes children .. if you turn the othercheek you are aiding in another child being raped... do the right thing.. turn him in


 
Harvester I would turn him in and I am giving the web sight to get caught up and he said he has done his requirments every year.. And yes he had moved since the date they have on there and he also gone to court in the last 2 months on a public intox and seen the ticket so if there was a red flagg then he would have more problems...

I also Know he told me from the get in go, that he had gotten a Annoying charge against a minor and gotten 6 months and over phone prank..
But he didn't say he had to regiester every year as a sex affender is what I told him and to find this on meganslaw Blew my Mind..

Yea it makes me wonder if he is tell me the turth !!  but he was on the ups about the Annoy charge, so give alittle credit there.


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

i hear ya the guy probly wants to be a better person and wants to be a friend and lead a normal life but he is what he is and it appears he lied to you allready so how can you trust in him?


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

and i think if you were ever convicted as a sex offender you have to register every year by law rehibalited or not


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I would have done what Dubb did, but in a dark silent place where only me and him stood face to face with no witnesses, my girls mean more to me than time inside and I would without a second thought give my life for them, you have my thumbs up Dubb, he would have been a non solved homicide if it was me in your shoes.


 
This all happened before i ever had kids of my own too. If that would have been a part of the equation then, i really cant say that i would have ever stopped.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

I belive in what u have been saying in so many way there Harvester, But the magenslaw came in effect while he was been charge with just Annoy and that word ANNOY can mean just about anything and no I am Not making any excuss for why he on magenlaw..
Annoy and Touching is 2 different things but it still can fall under different penale codes.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 11, 2008)

hey flyin 
not saying you wrong or nothing  but think about it 
Annoy and Touching is 2 different things 
now say someone had called ur daughter or son and started to tell them i want to lick thiers 
 or have them lick something of thiers.... now i know you would be upset..... 
now its just my thoughts but to me thats is kinda sexual.... annoy might not have anything to do with toughing but it could have something to do with someone mentality state

again im not tring to say ur wrong


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 15, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hey flyin
> not saying you wrong or nothing but think about it
> Annoy and Touching is 2 different things
> now say someone had called ur daughter or son and started to tell them i want to lick thiers
> ...


 
This subject has gone alone ways and Yes I have thought about what u ALL said and Yes if there was a phone call and it was prank thing going  on and talkin with my Daughter I would get upset !!
But I Wouldn't take it to the extreme to have him or her in Meganslaw for a Annoy or what there calling Annoy/Molest Children and I was going back through there agian and all those I see have LEWD OR LASCIVIOUS ACTS WITH CHILD UNDER 14 YEARS,  CONTINUOUS SEXUAL ABUSE OF CHILD, rap and so on..

Did anyone watch 20/20 last night??
The law has some what gone to far with Teens these days and those Male Teen that was 18 and Dating a 14 yr old and Yes Dad and Mom tryed to stop the dating but a parent can't watch there girls all the time when they leave the house, Yes that alittle young but girls are more mature then Boys at that age,   
Dad Got mad at this Boy and had him arrested and he is now on Meganslaw and is that Right or Not ?? 
Watching Tv is where it says it ok to Teens and Tv has a Big Role in Kids these days in Sex, Drinking, Drugs, and there some programs I WON"T let my Grand kids watch like Simpson,Family guy, Beaves and Butt head, South Park should I go on and I know u All have watch some of those Cartoons on Saturday !!  
What u think about kids learnning it Ok to Beat Up someone or go Shoot up a town ?   Really think about what u watch with the Kids of all ages, My grandson 10 stays with us while he goes to school and he watches some of the movies we watch and he has ACTED OUT on some of those Movies and yes we Monitor what he watches.  

Is it Alright for a Girl Teen to wear a Thong Baby suite for All males to See ?
Girls Now days are Showing to MUCH SKIN !! Young or Old...
Is it alright for aBoy to wear his Boxers up past his Belly Button and his pants Down to his Knees?

I am Not defending this guy but if he had his Paper work on this and show people that it was over a prank phone call then he be ok and people would have a better understand and that all Annoy people isn't all bad.. 

Annoy is what we all have..!!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2008)

ive read and re read this thread and i cannot believe you havnt cut this guy loose by now for good ,,,
him being on megans law and not telling you about it says it all in my opinion (phonecall charge or not ) he still withheld the fact he has to register!



> Girls Now days are Showing to MUCH SKIN !! Young or Old...
> Is it alright for aBoy to wear his Boxers up past his Belly Button and his pants Down to his Knees?


do this give any bdy the right to molest them in anyway ?


> The law has some what gone to far with Teens these days and those Male Teen that was 18 and Dating a 14 yr old and Yes Dad and Mom tryed to stop the dating but a parent can't watch there girls all the time when they leave the house, Yes that alittle young but girls are more mature then Boys at that age,
> Dad Got mad at this Boy and had him arrested and he is now on Meganslaw and is that Right or Not ??


yes if he engaged in any sexual contact with her ,,,consenting or not ,,
imo what does an 18 yrold male want to go out with a 14 yr old girl for 
my daughter is 14 and i would be very worried as to why a male of 18 who can go out drinking and do other adult things want to spend his spare time with someone who has a curfew,homework ect ,,,


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 16, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> ive read and re read this thread and i cannot believe you havnt cut this guy loose by now for good ,,,
> him being on megans law and not telling you about it says it all in my opinion (phonecall charge or not ) he still withheld the fact he has to register!
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with you Melissa. It doesn't matter to me whether or not he touched a kid the fact is he has an "annoying charge with a kid" against him. He did not get the charge by chatting online, you get charged by taking the next step. No offence FlyinHigh but your refusal to see your "friend" for what he is, a predator, is the type of thinking that causes innocent kids to be molested. Hell, invite him over maybe with some luck he can rape one of your grandkids or even wife when you aren't around. Like I said, no offence to you I love your posts, but I doubt you want to be looking back at this 5 years from now and God forbid he did something to hurt your family. It doesn't make you a bad person to cut someone off completely to protect your family; it does however make you very irresponsible to not protect them from him.


----------



## annscrib (Mar 16, 2008)

hey 
yea i agree with you all but that comment about letting him come over to flyin house.... ok i guess since what i had gone thru when i was a child that comment didnt sit right with me at all

flyin yes hun i do understand and agree with what you said in last thread  back around xmas this pass year my 17 year old got lock up (kiddie jail) when up there to see him one night and i seen this lady her son was good friends with mine and she works for the bank that i use..... i look at her and was like what in the world are you here then she told her that is 17 was messing with this 13 or 14 year old girl her dad found out  and he ended up in jail  looking at alot of time cause this to,,,,,,,well one day was at a friends house and didnt even relize he lived next door to this girl and while i was there she had came over,,,,,, when i had relized who she was i had to sit down litterally to look at this girl i swear she look like she was 16 after she left i asked my friend if that was the girl thorn (the kid) got in trouble for he said yes 

ok my point is it does happen way to much to these young boys when its just as much the girls fault as it is the boys.. my thoughts but thats not molest that just to kids that are exterimenting  not saying thats right but they are growing up 

ok im done before i start rambling on this subject gets to my badly


----------



## Cole (Mar 16, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I have kids and the idea of any kind of child abuse turns my stomach.
> 
> Personally friend or no friend, i'd tie him to a chair and pull out his finger and toe nails with a pair of pliers.


 
Im with widow maker on this one, child abuse is sick!!! kill him...jk :hitchair: :hitchair: :hitchair: :hitchair:


----------



## Cole (Mar 16, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> hiya canna man, umm, this is the coffee table, try to read the details of it on the forum list page...its all kewl, we all learn when we're new.


   

      your right, im a ******* i didint even notice that


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 16, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Actually thinking about it more, wouldn't you have to be convicted of something in a court of law to get on the offenders list, its a pretty serious list with pretty serious consequences should you be on it.
> 
> Is dirty phone calls something you could get convicted for?


 
Good point.
I lost a friend this way years ago.I don't know what possessed him to do what he did.
I quit having anything to do with him, alot because my wife went through that when she was young.
To this day I will acknowledge him in public, but thats as far as it goes.
Persons whose pictures are on that site are there because they are a danger to children.
Not because they call someone on the phone.


Gb


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2008)

I do have to add one thing about registered sex offenders however.

We had one near where we live.  We were informed by neighbors and also got several cards in the mail with his offense and picture on it.

In my mind its the sex offenders who haven't gotten cought yet that we need to worry about most.

Atleast we knew about the guy 2 streets over.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 16, 2008)

hey godspeedsucka this comment isnt appreciated doode..

Hell, invite him over maybe with some luck he can rape one of your grandkids or even wife when you aren't around.

youre getting too personal with your comments so lets not get into a slanging match.

pkj


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 16, 2008)

I haven't talked with him for a week now I am Not Going to Either !!
I have TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THINK About my Wife and Grand kids and That That!!!!!!

I Dn't Ned Ay Mre Prblems in life like this and I really Don't need the Cop coming to My House for any Reason !!!!!

Thanks Every One!!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 16, 2008)

hey flyinghigh you do need to watch the keyboard when you type though

roflmao

were all glad we could offer our worldly advice to ya doode in ya time of need.

keep safe now

pkj


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 18, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey godspeedsucka this comment isnt appreciated doode..
> 
> Hell, invite him over maybe with some luck he can rape one of your grandkids or even wife when you aren't around.
> 
> ...



Ok Joe, sorry about hurting anyones feelings. I will sugar coat it for you.... Don't worry about a thing Flying High everything is going to be fine. I am sure it was a complete misunderstanding on the DA's part and he can be taken off of the list. Sexual predators rarely ever turn on a friends family members anyway so I wouldn't even be concerned. I am sure he is a great guy and can be trusted around anyones's kids and wives. Is that better Joe?  Doode!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for all ur comments!!
This Guy is Done as a friend !! I had asked for his papers on this matter so I can have a better understanding why he is in Meganslaw and he has come unglued and told me if I don't believe what he has said and have to see on paper then this conversation is over and he hanged up!!

To Keep peace I would show paper to prove my point if I was Him.....

So I Am DONE With HIM !!! 

As for him turnning me in or anything like that to hurt me I don't think he would do that ! Each person is different.. But he Knows if I go to Jail I WILL find out and have it on Papers and when I get out I Will find and Destory and the person that turned me in..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 19, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks Everyone for all ur comments!!
> This Guy is Done as a friend !! I had asked for his papers on this matter so I can have a better understanding why he is in Meganslaw and he has come unglued and told me if I don't believe what he has said and have to see on paper then this conversation is over and he hanged up!!
> 
> To Keep peace I would show paper to prove my point if I was Him.....
> ...



Good for you FlyingHigh. It really hurts to lose a friend and/or find out that he or she has lied to you for a long time, however, to protect yourself and your family sometimes you have to make a sacrifice. I hope I did not upset you or hurt your feelings at all with my posts, if I did I am truly sorry. This is a subject that really hits home with me and my wife and it angers me to no end. Who really knows what your ex-friend did, except he and the people he hurt, but ultimately you are making the right decision. If you are only growing a couple plants for your head, I wouldn't even be concerned with the police possibly paying you a visit, if they do than you know who is responsible. What it all comes down too is that you are obviously a good caring person with a loving family, protect them and enjoy them while you have time here on earth!!! godspeed!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 19, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks Everyone for all ur comments!!
> This Guy is Done as a friend !! I had asked for his papers on this matter so I can have a better understanding why he is in Meganslaw and he has come unglued and told me if I don't believe what he has said and have to see on paper then this conversation is over and he hanged up!!
> 
> To Keep peace I would show paper to prove my point if I was Him.....
> ...



  That was very smart of you to ask for the papers. If he was being honest and the fact he is on that kind of list it was not wrong of you to ask him, and that would have clarified any misunderstandings.
 My personal observation is that when you corner someone in a lie they to to act out in anger against the other person in an attempt to masquerade the truth by turning it away from them and on you. Exactly what he did...I think this should help confirm with you that he was not on the up and up with you..and lied to cover his disgrace... Good luck and move on man...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 20, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> That was very smart of you to ask for the papers. If he was being honest and the fact he is on that kind of list it was not wrong of you to ask him, and that would have clarified any misunderstandings.
> My personal observation is that when you corner someone in a lie they to to act out in anger against the other person in an attempt to masquerade the truth by turning it away from them and on you. Exactly what he did...I think this should help confirm with you that he was not on the up and up with you..and lied to cover his disgrace... Good luck and move on man...


 
Thanks Joker
I have taken what has been going on to heart and I do believe he has lied to me in every way poss and there NO ROOM for liers in my book!! Like u said if he wanted to be on the up and up then he would show his Papers, but since he Can't and Won't then he done what he did.. molest kids..
Oh yea I will move on......

Got to Go :fly: :joint:


----------

